# My Spotted Saddle Filly



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

This is my Spotted Saddle horse filly I was given to show this year. My trainer picks a few out every year for me to show. She is only 10 months in these pics! Keep in mind also that she is a proven halter horse and is suppose to park out unlike the Quarter horses. The breed also has longer heads.


















After a few people post, I will tell what she won at the Spotted Saddle Horse World Championships


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Not good at critiques, but very cute and attentive looking!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

im just going to comment on her cuteness!!! hehe she is adorable!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have much experience with this breed so can't comment, but she's very cute.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

The second picture looks like she is buck kneed. Her legs are too close together in the hind and in the front. Downhill. The chest is not correctly forumed to the rear. Neck ties in good at the top but not at the bottom. Elbow doesn't line up with the withers. Even tho the horse is parked out, you can tell its back legs are out in the country. Which is where the hocks don't line up with the butt correctly, they stick out behind the rump more. Back is rather flat, and the neck is set a tad high for the breed. Very nice head, hamms are very well set. Stifle is good and strong looking. Barrel curves up which is charateristic of the breed. Hocks look a tad weak, but that might be the age, working off the hind and over ground poles will help strengthen them. her neck curves out like an ewe neck, just hardly tho, i wouldn't even be able to notice is she wasn't parked out. Which in Saddlebred, is acutally common.


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

Just for the information, when you park out a Spotted Saddle horse the front and back legs are suppose to be very close together and the neck is suppose to be erect. This is not how she looks in the field, but these characteristics are ideal for the halter show ring.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

ooooh she's pretty

the only thing I see is that her neck is pretty skinny...but that could be a characteristic of the SSH


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She's rather on the chunky side. She seems to have a smidge of a goose rump, but I would assume its how she's standing.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Acutally, not really. Somewhat your right. But you want the horses legs close together but not that close. Put the legs just a smudgein farther away and it would be perfect.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I think he legs are fine. Although the front might be a little too forward. Otherwise, I don't see much wrong at all. I can't see how she is downhill. I see no gooserump either. Sorry buddies lol maybe its just me. :wink:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I know I'm going to sound kind of un knowledgeable but why do they have their horses stand like that? I've never been around anything but Quarter Horse halter horses. Is it just the gaited horses? Whats up with it? 


Just curious


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Its not just gaited horses. It is a Morgan trait park out and they are not gaited. I'm pretty sure your are supposed to park out Rocky Mountain Horses too, but I am unsure if being gaited is a breed characteristic.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

But they dont just stand naturally like that do they? Does it just show of their conformation better or something?


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

As far as I know you have to teach them to park out. I have absolutely no idea the purpose. I tried googling it with no luck. Hopefully a forum member knows.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

It shows off their diversity :wink: 

The croup is set higher then the withers. Causing, downhill. Now that i look at it more, the less i think Goose Rump


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

You do have to teach them how to park out. The conformation is supposedly better shown with this, but personally I do not like it as much. I know the Tennessee Walking Horses and the Spotted Saddle Horse both do it. I am in gaited horse country unfortunately as my love is with the Arabs. But I do take part in the baby classes. Too many illegal sorings and politics in the riding part.


----------

